# linux-nero no device detected



## gulanito (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi.
I install linux-nero from ports today.
The program runs well but at the begin it says two warnings:


```
Your /proc directory not seems to be mounted
Please check your linux installation
```

And


```
No device detected.
Nero Linux was not able to acces any physical device. Please check your system configuration.
```

I have linux proc mounted (linproc			/usr/compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0 in /etc/fstab)
And I have linux_enable="YES" in rc.conf.

Thanks for help.


----------



## vivek (Sep 6, 2009)

FreeBSD can use k3b (KDE) app or command line tool. There is no need to use nero software.


----------



## gulanito (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok. I installed Brasero too now, but no one device is detected, so maybe the problem isn't the linux emulation.
Why no one of the programs detect my CD/DVD device ?


----------



## aragon (Sep 6, 2009)

```
kldload atapicam
```


----------



## thuglife (Sep 6, 2009)

Please read this FAQ
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q15


----------



## gulanito (Sep 7, 2009)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Please read this FAQ
> http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q15



Thanks! very usefull.
Now I have edited my devfs.conf file and load atapicam (kldload ataicam), but when brasero is trying to read or to recognize a cd (I think) then it closes. In the terminal appears

```
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
```

What happens? And what matters the file brasero.core that appears in my home directory?

thanks in advance.


----------



## gulanito (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi again.

Not more "segmentation fault" error. This occurs if I run brasero as root, but as user not.
Finding help in other posts I know that I was to link some devices names to acd0 in devfs.conf:


```
link	acd0	cdrom
link	acd0	dvd
link	acd0	dvdr
link	acd0	dvdrw
link	acd0	cd
link	acd0	cdr
link	acd0	cdrw
```

This work for me and now I can read/write/blanck/import-sessions from a CD or CDRW.

The problem now is that brasero not recognize the device when I use a DVD or DVDRW at least.

What can I do?
Thanks in advance
regards.


----------

